# Secret Codes on DirecTivo Series 2



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I was going through some of the stuff at the TiVo community. So far, I've found three more codes that will work with my HDVR2.

The best (and most well known) one, of course, is Select-Play-Select-30-Select. This turns on the 30 second skip. You can still use the 15 minute tick marks by pressing fast-forward, then that right arrow button.

The second one is also really handy. Go to the _Now Playing_ list. Then, press Slow-0 (Zero)-Record-Thumbsup. A submenu will them appear. You can then press info to switch between sort modes, or use the number keys to switch between most recently recorded, expiration date, or alphabetical.

Quick access codes:
DirecTV-DirecTV - Takes you directly to the now playing list
DirecTV-1 - Season Pass Manager
DirecTV-2 - To Do Lists
DirecTV-3 - WishLists
DirecTV-4 - Search by Title
DirecTV-5 - Browse by Channel
DirecTV-6 - Browse by Time
DirecTV-7 - Record Time/Channel (Manual Recording)
DirecTV-8 - TiVo Suggestions
DirecTV-9 - Showcases

The (mostly) useless codes:

Select-Play-Select-9-Select - Toggles the clock. Note that if you turn off the clock, you have to go into a menu to clear it.

Select-Play-Select-Instant Replay-Select - Toggles the system status display. Not very interesting.

The big problem with these codes is that they are right smack at the bottom of the screen beyond the so-called "safe area". So, they might be obscured.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark,

How do you like your HDVR2 so far? I know you have only had it installed for a day or two, but what your first impressions?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Overwhelmed, but then again, I am using the NFL promotion pack (and don't tell my mom the subscription price for this promo is the same as my AT-150 package, or that the second line to my room wasn't really necessary, but allows for full functionality). Some of this sounds like complaining. I think it may be newuseritis.

Now, mind you, when I had the 501, I wasn't expecting much beyond a "digital VCR with timers", and knew that TiVo was better. But, at the time, the rate was higher in 2001 than now.

Tuesday, I had to set up manual recordings for MI-5, InuYasha, and Blue Gender. Had to perform about two manual dial-ins to get everything updated. At around midnight, the Search by Title was working, so I could set up timers. However, the recorder came up with some really interesting suggestions afterwards including a ton of kids programming. It's behaving better now.

First thing I turned on was the 30-second skip. Who wouldn't after using the DishDVR?

I had a really sore thumb after going through the listings and removing all of the "Channels You (Don't) Receive". The HBH-SA has a function to do an automatic scan, then you can do cleanup. (The HBH-SA is another story.)

Also, browse by Channel only has the selection of either "All Channels" or "Favorite Channels". Oh wait, "All Channels" is the "Channels You Receive"..... oops.

Probably one thing that I can't do on TiVo that I could do on my 501 is go back in and edit the events. Adult Swim programs, for instance, end about 3-5 minutes prior to the end. Why waste that time, especially if you are recording back to back. The TiVo doesn't have a "end event one-three minutes early". Oh well.

One thing that's good is that the DirecTivo can be put into standby mode while a recording is still in progress. The bad part... while in standby, the unit doesn't give a video signal, so my TV is going "Unusable signal".

I'm now in the hold pattern. Essentially, I traded one 30-hour DVR for another 30-hour DVR. The waiting period now is for the warranty to end so that I can crack the case and replace the stock hard drive with two 120GB drives.

Did I _need_ the HDVR2? No. But, it was a sign of rebellion because I was ready to part with the money for a 510 or even a 522. With Dish's proposed DVR fee, I bolted. The only channels I will miss is the supers.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark, here's a few tips from a DirecTiVo veteran 

- "First thing I turned on was the 30-second skip. Who wouldn't after using the DishDVR?"

I don't use it. I prefer to use the FF scan, hitting the FF twice to zip through commercials at 10x normal. I can ignore commercials this way, but it allows me to see promos for shows and movie trailers I would miss using the 30 sec. skip. When using it, as the program appears you hit play (video game reflexes ARE worth something after all  ) and it automatically jumps back a few seconds to the end of the last commercial.

- "Also, browse by Channel only has the selection of either "All Channels" or "Favorite Channels". Oh wait, "All Channels" is the "Channels You Receive"..... oops."

Remember, it's not a Directv receiver with a TiVo, it works as a TiVo with Directv as its program source. A subtle distinction, but necessary to understanding it.

The "ALL" channels list is exactly that - every channel Directv has, period. You cannot modify this list.

The "Channels I Receive" list is not, as you discovered, a Directv auto-scan. It is part of TiVo's software, and this list is the one TiVo uses when sorting program data. You should add every channel you pay for onto this list even if you don't watch it. That channel may show a program a Wishlist would pick up that you want to see, but if TiVo ignores that channel it wouldn't be recorded.

The "Favorites" is for guide surfing, and this list can contain any channel on the CIR list. Use it for your most-watched channels and keep the list short for fast occasional guide checking.

When using the browse functions, I agree "All Channels" is misleading, but as far as TiVo is concerned, CIR and All means the same thing. That's why it's important to add nearly every channel to the CIR list.

- "One thing that's good is that the DirecTivo can be put into standby mode while a recording is still in progress. The bad part... while in standby, the unit doesn't give a video signal, so my TV is going "Unusable signal". "

I never put mine in standby mode since they're always on anyway. Standby is only used for connecting the receiver to the RF input on the TV to allow cable or antenna signals to pass thru. If you only use RCA jacks or SVideo, standby is unnecessary.

A final tip : use the TiVo style guide. The standard Directv grid blows. After using the TiVo guide, you begin to appreciate how much faster you can navigate 2 weeks of guide data with it. 

Enjoy the DirecTivo !


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's a couple more tips. Had DirecTivo for 2 years, a stand alone Tivo for 3.

Since you just got it hooked up, it won't have all the guide data yet. It will take about 2-3 days to get all the guide data filled up. Then you can effectively setup season passes. Sounds like so far you've setup "manual recordings" or "timers". You really don't need to do this with a Tivo. Season pass your programs. Only time a manual recording is really needed is if there is horrible guide data for a program that's on several times a day (like Sportscenter on ESPN). Gotta get out of the "digital VCR" mode and into the "name based recording mode". So setup a season pass to Adult Swim, tell it to record first run's only (thus it will ignore repeats) and it will record it any time it's on. You don't care what time it's on, only that it records. Now if Adult Swim has bad guide data (thus the Tivo doesn't know what is a repeat or not), then a repeating manual recording can be your best bet.

And yes, don't use stand by mode. It is totally useless unless you need to use the RF passthrough. All it does is shut off the video outputs. It's still on and using full power.

As suggested, use the Tivo style guide if you are in Live TV mode. Much faster and gives you at least an 8 hour glance ahead for each channel.

Best thing about the Tivo interface? I have no idea when programs are on. I remember a couple years ago having a season pass to Dark Angel on Fox. It was on Tuesday nights. It was switched to Friday's at some point and I had no idea. I just knew it recorded Dark Angel each week and I watched it. No clue it changed timeslots and day but the Tivo did. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Since you just got it hooked up, it won't have all the guide data yet. It will take about 2-3 days to get all the guide data filled up. Then you can effectively setup season passes. Sounds like so far you've setup "manual recordings" or "timers". You really don't need to do this with a Tivo. Season pass your programs.


I was using the manual timers on Tuesday evening because the database wasn't built yet. Essentially, I selected a single showing from the guide for _MI-5_, _Inuyasha_, _Blue Gender_, and _World Poker Tour_.

But, at around midnight, I had usable guide data, and was able to set up some of my season passes then.

Any way to get through the guide faster? I know that on the 50x, I could use the skip forward to advance the guide one day, skip back to go backwards one day, and entering a number and going right or left that number of hours in the guide. I know, use search, but still...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'll see if I can get some time today to play with it. It's quite easy and in the manual I think but I don't know it since I rarely use the live guide. I just go straight to Now Playing. 

Off the top of my head I think if you click either left or right arrow it will change the time. Try hitting "display" which should give you a ton of options as well.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yep, everything is done by hitting the "display" button. There you can quickly change the day, time, filters (to show just movies, etc.). The DirecTV style guide is pretty bad, very slow. Tivo style guide is much faster. I little different but you get used to it.

I seem to remember some shortcuts to go forward and back time in the guide but I don't remember. Probably a quick search on the Tivo Community will turn them up.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

you can also SORT now playing by using
Slow
0 (zero)
Record
Thumbs up

from the now playing screen


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Z'Loth said:


> Any way to get through the guide faster? I know that on the 50x, I could use the skip forward to advance the guide one day, skip back to go backwards one day, and entering a number and going right or left that number of hours in the guide. I know, use search, but still...


Press "Guide". When the info comes up, you can press FF or REW to move through the guide 30 minutes for every button press.

If you want to look way ahead, press "Guide" then "Display". This brings up your filtering options, so change the date (up to 13 days down the road) and time to suit your guide-surfing needs.

The TiVo guide's 2 columns work better than this, though. Find the channel you want to check in the left column and highlight it. The right column then displays the next 8 programs for that channel. Move the highlight to the right column and use the "page down" button to bring up the next 7 programs. Continue scrolling down 7 programs at a time until 2 weeks of guide data have gone by.


----------

